# Mosquito Lake where's the bass?



## Austin Bredek (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello anyone reading this! I'm 17 & have a state tournament up at Mosquito Lake on the 27th & I've never been up there so not sure what to expect. Any locals know some spots where the bass like to hang this time of year? Baits to use? Thanks for any info as this will help me A LOT!!


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Fish the weeds


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Rattle traps over the weeds. The lake is a giant weed bed, so pick an area and start fishing. Also always did well with a buzz bait over the thicker weeds


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Like all said .buzzbaits early then spinnerbaits and swim baits also. No particular area east or west side, both weedy.


----------



## Austin Bredek (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you for the tips!!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

So you're looking for "short cuts" rather than putting in the effort of finding and catching your own fish? Got it. Here's some tips.
1) Study a lake map.
2) Brush up on seasonal bass patterns( hint, it's summer)
3) Find fish, put a lure in their face and they''ll bite.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

dwmikemx said:


> So you're looking for "short cuts" rather than putting in the effort of finding and catching your own fish? Got it. Here's some tips.
> 1) Study a lake map.
> 2) Brush up on seasonal bass patterns( hint, it's summer)
> 3) Find fish, put a lure in their face and they''ll bite.


1) Where could he find a good lake map?
2) Any seasonal patterns you could offer up to him?
3) What type of areas should he be looking for? Any lures you prefer to put in their face?

...


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

I've seen both good numbers and fish up to 5 lbs. taken this year at the causeway. The last tourney at Mosquito I had bass fisherman around me all day taking bass. Cranks were working; they were bouncing them off the submerged stone that makes up most of the bottom in the areas close to shore. Watermelon worms rigged wacky were also effective. Plus you have the original creek channel giving you good access to deeper fish concentrations good for dropshotting. I hope this helps you, see you on the water.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

dwmikemx said:


> So you're looking for "short cuts" rather than putting in the effort of finding and catching your own fish? Got it. Here's some tips.
> 1) Study a lake map.
> 2) Brush up on seasonal bass patterns( hint, it's summer)
> 3) Find fish, put a lure in their face and they''ll bite.


I would say that asking this question is doing his homework before he gets to the lake. Just another tool in the box now days. He is only 17, so maybe he doesn't have the resources to buy maps. He still has to go out and catch the fish. He isn't asking anyone to do that for him. 
Congratulations on making the championship. I hope you find them and get some big ones for your live well.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Yes. Austin your questions are welcome here. Good Luck.


----------



## Austin Bredek (Aug 18, 2017)

Bluewalleye said:


> I would say that asking this question is doing his homework before he gets to the lake. Just another tool in the box now days. He is only 17, so maybe he doesn't have the resources to buy maps. He still has to go out and catch the fish. He isn't asking anyone to do that for him.
> Congratulations on making the championship. I hope you find them and get some big ones for your live well.


Thank you!


----------



## Austin Bredek (Aug 18, 2017)

gbourne said:


> Yes. Austin your questions are welcome here. Good Luck.


Thank ya!


----------



## Austin Bredek (Aug 18, 2017)

smilinjimt said:


> I've seen both good numbers and fish up to 5 lbs. taken this year at the causeway. The last tourney at Mosquito I had bass fisherman around me all day taking bass. Cranks were working; they were bouncing them off the submerged stone that makes up most of the bottom in the areas close to shore. Watermelon worms rigged wacky were also effective. Plus you have the original creek channel giving you good access to deeper fish concentrations good for dropshotting. I hope this helps you, see you on the water.


Thank you for the info! I'll make sure to take this info into the tournament!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The Army Corps of Engineers website is showing the water level about 4 inches below normal summer pool so there will still be enough water in some areas of the shoreline for the shoreline cover to hold fish. Yes you definitely want to fish the weeds, but the shoreline cover can and does hold fish this time of year. And some good fish to boot.

As for fishing the weeds, mil foil is going to be the weed type you're looking for. It's tough to find because of another stringy pain in the butt weed that has takes over the lake in the summer. I'd be looking for the mil foil in the 5 -6' range. As mentioned, buzzbaits can be really good, as can solid body frogs like a Zoom Horny Toad. Hollow bodied frogs are great too. If you have a Mann's Baby 1 minus, I'd definitely have it tied on.

Zoom brush hogs work great as does a 10" Berkley Power worm (I prefer black for the worm and green pumpkin for the brush hogs) If you catch fish be sure to fish that area thoroughly. Where there is one there are always more.

I don't think Mosquito is the lake it used to be, but it's still a great lake. Depending upon the people participating, expect needing 10 lbs or better to even sniff a check. The causeway was mentioned I think the north side east of the bridge opening is the best. Bounce a squarebill off the rocks and I mean shallow against the rocks. Also don't forget the dam as well. 7 -9' down by the dam. Tubes and brush hogs. 

Good luck out there.


----------



## Austin Bredek (Aug 18, 2017)

Bassbme said:


> The Army Corps of Engineers website is showing the water level about 4 inches below normal summer pool so there will still be enough water in some areas of the shoreline for the shoreline cover to hold fish. Yes you definitely want to fish the weeds, but the shoreline cover can and does hold fish this time of year. And some good fish to boot.
> 
> As for fishing the weeds, mil foil is going to be the weed type you're looking for. It's tough to find because of another stringy pain in the butt weed that has takes over the lake in the summer. I'd be looking for the mil foil in the 5 -6' range. As mentioned, buzzbaits can be really good, as can solid body frogs like a Zoom Horny Toad. Hollow bodied frogs are great too. If you have a Mann's Baby 1 minus, I'd definitely have it tied on.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!! It's funny because one of my good friends LOVES the manns baby one minus crankbait! So I have plenty of them. I'll make sure to have them tied on!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/17NOAA/MINIMADNESS/081917.html

Check out todays weights above Austin- Mosquito has been fishing better than ever before

much good direction for you- add to it the campground bay and weed flats around the main lake island- spinnerbaits on weedlines grabbing quick limits in those regions then stay steady with big baits (plastics/jigs) for big bites- 6-8' regions shedding more 3lbrs today- everywhere else the cookie cutter 2's- good luck! 
nip


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

I come to this site looking for information; I believe almost all of us do. Anyone who asks for specific recommendations for a species is just doing what we all are, trying to improve their skills. Let's work together to make this site a great source of information for anyone who asks. Knowledge is meant to be shared. You don't have to give away your favorite spots, just point folks in the right direction. See you on the water.


----------



## Austin Bredek (Aug 18, 2017)

Nipididdee said:


> http://www.dobass.com/17NOAA/MINIMADNESS/081917.html
> 
> Check out todays weights above Austin- Mosquito has been fishing better than ever before
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a really good limit! I'm really looking forward to this tournament & thanks for the information!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Austin Bredek said:


> Wow! That's a really good limit! I'm really looking forward to this tournament & thanks for the information!!


here is your map
https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#boating/[email protected]&key=}in{Fdh{kN
go to chart wiewer and zoom on Mosquito lake,refresh few times if you can not see details.


----------



## mudlane (Dec 30, 2012)

also fishing maps can be found at odnr website..from odnr homepage go to ohiodnr then drilldown to wildlife home..drilldown to fishing..fishing maps then choose mosquito or any lake


----------

